# Club Sunterra - Diamond Resorts - Exchanges



## Miss Marty (Mar 23, 2007)

*
RE: *

Dear Club Sunterra Members and Owners,

On March 12, 2007, Sunterra announced that its Board of Directors 
has approved an agreement pursuant which Sunterra 
will be acquired by an affiliate of Diamond Resorts, LLC


Will this acquisition have an effect 
on Sunterra Weeks Owners too
If so, how?

Also which exchange company will 
they be using after the acquisition
RCI - II - Both 

Will Club Sunterra Members still exchange using II and/
or Regular Sunterra Weeks Owners exchange using RCI

re: Greenspring & Powhatan Plantation
Williamsburg Virginia Timeshare Resorts

When does the current 
RCI - II contracts expire

Thank You


----------



## msmsdebsm (Mar 31, 2007)

Google Diamond Resorts & its owner---he seems a pretty smart & 'clean' businessman with an excellent track record. As opposed to Sunterra---bankruptcy, possibly cooking the books, possibly in trouble with the Feds.... My hope is the situation will only get better!


----------



## Spence (Mar 31, 2007)

msmsdebsm said:


> Google Diamond Resorts & its owner---he seems a pretty smart & 'clean' businessman with an excellent track record.


 Obviously you've not been reading what Polo owners think of their management.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2007)

No kidding. Mr. Cloobeck is smart all right. He's taking over a timeshare company that has put a lot of owners into points and a trust type of ownership. It looks to me like he'll have complete control and will be able to do what he wants.

Judging from a few of the comments I've read, start looking for SA's in the next few years to make Sunterra into what DRI wants it to be without owner input as to what they're willing to pay to make it that way. Polo Towers owners just had to shell out over $1,000 for each two bedroom unit to bring PT's back up to par with 5 star resorts. Yes, that's right. Over $1,000 and we didn't even get whacked by a hurricane, huge tax increase or any other natural disaster.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Sign Changes Coming?*











How long before timeshare resort signs like those are repainted?​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## fnewman (Apr 13, 2007)

Who knows ? - They may elect to keep the Sunterra name.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 13, 2007)

*They are buying the name - I doubt it will change*



AwayWeGo said:


> How long before timeshare resort signs like those are repainted?​
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I can safely say the CP logo sign won't be changing on that first photo. The "swoosh" Sunterra underneath was already supposed to be replaced/repaired but they never did anything with it. If the new operator of Sunterra has a change to propose they can present it to the Association Board, along with anything else they may want to. We always listen and do whats best for the resort.  In 2006 they (Sunterra) chose to remove their name from the master sign on the entrance driveway rather than pay to replace it.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 13, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> I can safely say the CP logo sign won't be changing on that first photo. The "swoosh" Sunterra underneath was already supposed to be replaced/repaired but they never did anything with it. If the new operator of Sunterra has a change to propose they can present it to the Association Board, alog with anything else they may want to. We always listen and do whats best for the resort.  In 2006 they (Sunterra) chose to remove their name from the master sign on the entrance driveway rather than pay to replace it.



Now that is what I like about you and Cyprees Pointe.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2007)

According to the powers that be at Polo Towers, DRI is only going to be the management company for Suntera and there will be no "merge" of Polo Towers and Suntera. At this point I'm not sure that Suntera owners are going to see a lot of change. Now whether that's good or bad only time will tell. 

It's still early in the game so anything could change but, I think DRI really just wanted the management contract of Suntera.


----------



## bobcat (Apr 13, 2007)

*Sunterra*



dougp26364 said:


> According to the powers that be at Polo Towers, DRI is only going to be the management company for Suntera and there will be no "merge" of Polo Towers and Suntera. At this point I'm not sure that Suntera owners are going to see a lot of change. Now whether that's good or bad only time will tell.
> 
> It's still early in the game so anything could change but, I think DRI really just wanted the management contract of Suntera.



There was a news release a while back saying Diamond was looking to change the name from Sunterra.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2007)

bobcat said:


> There was a news release a while back saying Diamond was looking to change the name from Sunterra.



You mean the management at Polo Towers might have lied to me?   Heaven forbid.  I guess I should give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that DRI might not be telling them what all their plans are either. Or, maybe I'm not asking the correct questions or asking them in the correct manner. 

It will be interesting to watch how all of this plays out. In the end all owners are just interested bystanders and we don't seem to have any control over what does or does not happen to the resorts that people have paid big money for (someone had to pay those developer prices at one time or another, even if someone else purchased resale).


----------

